# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universiteti që shkoni dhe dega që studioni

## miri

Shkruani me poshte se ne cilin universitet studioni ku ndodhet dhe cfare dege mbroni.

Stevens Institute of Technology ne Hoboken New Jersey USA.
Mechanical Engineering.

----------


## eris

"La Sapienza", Roma, Facolta si Scienze Umanistiche, corso di laurea: Lettere Contemporanee

----------


## lone_star

University of Texas at Austin, Physics Department,Experimental Solid State Master's Degree.

----------


## lone_star

O shqiptare meqe u hap kjo teme , dini ndoje shqiptar tjeter qe banon ne Austin ose ne rrethina ketu afer se po filloj te ndjehem shume i vetmuar.
Pershndetje te gjitheve

----------


## Reina

Nova Southeastern University.. florida, Davie.. studjoj premed biology

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

njesoj me Reinen... damn I wish I had a different answer

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Mire  Mire  Studentat  .Po  kaq  Pak  Student  Paskemi.

Po  Per  ne  Qe  jemi  ne  Pune  Jashte  Flas  per  pune  me  Zanat
S'ka  ndonje  teme  per  ne?


Une  Pershembull Jam  Kordinator  Mjeksie .


Me  Respekt.

----------


## Reina

ke te drejt plaku i detit shume pak studenta paskemi

----------


## dolcecandy

> _Postuar më parë nga Reina_ 
> *Nova Southeastern University.. florida, Davie.. studjoj premed biology*


Te njejtin Unversitet me dy shoqet e mija me lart
Studjoj per Pediatri

----------


## Leila

Reina, Dolcecandy & Ana18... jeni shoqe ju te 3-ja atje ne shkolle?

----------


## Reina

jo lejla ana eshte motra ime

----------


## Leila

Wow... e njejta shkolle, e njejta dege... motra per se mbari!!  :buzeqeshje:  T'imes do i binte te fiket ti sugjeroje te shkonte tek shkolla ime.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

lol, prinderit me beren te shkoj ne te njejten universitet, nejse dhe desha vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

po ti leila sna the cfare shkolle shkon ? lol

do u live in jersey too ? ..  

Pink

----------


## Leila

Ne Jersey jetoj, por s'do rri tek ky kolegj une. Do transferohem.

----------


## Reina

website i shkolles sime: 

http://www.nova.edu/

----------


## llokumja

pse mi tere ky chat vetem 5 studenta kishte ?????
po te tjeret cfare bejne ?????? 
rrine tere diten ne shtepi e numerojne gishtat????

----------


## Reina

po ti llokumja pse sna the gje?

----------


## EdiR

Pershendetje!
Studioj Inxhinieri Elektrike dhe Matematike te Aplikuar tek University of Wisconsin-Madison.

----------


## ICEMAN-

Hey greetings to all of you! My name is Niku and i have study for computer programming at UCLA/Los Angeles/CA.But now im back to albania.

----------

